# Mongoose MGX DXR, what could go wrong?



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

hi there,
i've been reading the forums and by now i know that my bike is probably not very good. however i don't have any money to upgrade to a better one right now.

i've been riding on and off for about a year and a half and aside from replacing the shifters everything seems to be in tip-top shape.

i don't do any extreme trails or jump anything higher than a curb, and i mostly ride on paved roads since my riding partner is not very experienced. we ride about 10 miles a day.

so what should i expect to go wrong with this bike? should there be anything in particular that i should be be paying attention to?

thanks for the help!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

All your answers can be found here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Some more answers: http://kona0197.wordpress.com/2009/06/28/9-points-why-you-should-buy-from-a-local-bike-shop/


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Some more answers: http://kona0197.wordpress.com/2009/06/28/9-points-why-you-should-buy-from-a-local-bike-shop/


So, what's your favorite brand of bicycle? Kona perhaps?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

If you're just riding casually on mostly pavement, I wouldn't expect anything to go wrong with the bike. Just the usual replacement of wear parts like brake pads, tires, cables, grips.


----------



## nampla (Jan 10, 2005)

Assuming that the bike is in working order now, I'd expect the bottom bracket to be one of the first to give up - becoming loose, creaking and grinding. Shifting (especially under load) could be unpredictable from the start - rattling, bending front deraileur cage, chain suck, etc. All this is not helped by the bike being (by the look of it) on a heavy side. 

But, on the bright side, it's much better than no bike at all. Ride it, learn to fix and tune things, do not spend more than you absolutely must to keep it moving.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

awesome. thanks guys. 
i guess ill just stick to the paved roads for now


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree, the bike looks sturdy enough, if your just riding local trails and not doing anything extreme you should be fine with that bike. General maintenance such as brakes, tires, cables should be the only thing that needs to be replaced.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

nampla said:


> Assuming that the bike is in working order now, I'd expect the bottom bracket to be one of the first to give up - becoming loose, creaking and grinding. Shifting (especially under load) could be unpredictable from the start - rattling, bending front deraileur cage, chain suck, etc. All this is not helped by the bike being (by the look of it) on a heavy side.
> 
> But, on the bright side, it's much better than no bike at all. Ride it, learn to fix and tune things, do not spend more than you absolutely must to keep it moving.


good eye!
yes it's extremely heavy. i didn't know how heavy it was until i put my friend's Trek in my SUV. Light as a feather.

i used to have a road bike for several years until i had to sell it when i moved about 10 years ago. you are right, no bike at all sux. i had forgotten how much i love riding!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

pop_martian said:


> So, what's your favorite brand of bicycle? Kona perhaps?


Once upon a time. I should update the article to include more brands. Sorry.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I bumped into a fella riding a bike like yours a few times on a dirt road inside a local wilderness area. The last time he was dragging his bike, now in two pieces connected to each other by the rear der and brake cables, back out to his car. He couldn't believe that it broke, saying 'but it's a mountain bike'. So that's what could go wrong. OTOH, this is the only time I have ever seen or heard of such a thing, so maybe it was a fluke. And even high end bikes break. Keep pedaling and save up for a new ride. See ya on the trails.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

geezus! 
im scared of riding my bike now!
i guess i wont get that ivory back scratcher anymore and i'll have to start saving for a proper bike.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Fiskare said:


> I bumped into a fella riding a bike like yours a few times on a dirt road inside a local wilderness area. The last time he was dragging his bike, now in two pieces connected to each other by the rear der and brake cables, back out to his car. He couldn't believe that it broke, saying 'but it's a mountain bike'. So that's what could go wrong. OTOH, this is the only time I have ever seen or heard of such a thing, so maybe it was a fluke. And even high end bikes break. Keep pedaling and save up for a new ride. See ya on the trails.


Which is why that bike comes with a sticker which reads "Not intended for offroad use" right on the top tube.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

pop_martian said:


> Which is why that bike comes with a sticker which reads "Not intended for offroad use" right on the top tube.


hahaha i checked and found no such sticker. this bike is so old that if probably fell off a long time ago.

however i have another bike, a Lynx Extremist, this one does say "For Light Trail Use Only", but i never ride that one. the front wheel keeps hitting my foot whenever i turn.

why do i have so many crap bikes you ask? i got then from my brother who got them from his landlord.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

JellyLegs said:


> .
> 
> ...the front wheel keeps hitting my foot whenever i turn...


Sounds to me like the fork might be bent on this one. Be careful!

And you'd better make sure your dentist affairs are in order.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> hahaha i checked and found no such sticker.


Look down near the bottom bracket.


----------

